# Women and Hoyt bows



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

I shoot a Sierratec with close to those specs. Nice light bow. Haven't checked my speed.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> Haven't checked my speed.


Trust me, you are slow !


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Trust me, you are slow !


No, your just so old that you see everything at a slower pace. :mg:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

dea dell'arco said:


> No, your just so old that you see everything at a slower pace. :mg:


Ya think? Test me


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm shooting an ultratec xt3000 at 24.5 draw and 52 lbs getting 245 fps.

Love the bow, wouldn't shoot anything else.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I shoot an Ultratec xt 2000, 26" draw at 46lbs and get 253fps. I absolutely love my Hoyt!! I bought an xt3000 for target but didn't like the wall so I sold it and I shoot my hunting bow for everything. The Ultratec is a very versatile bow that is forgiving enough to shoot indoor but also fast enough to shoot 3-D :wink:


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I'm assuming the ATA doesn't bother you two as opposed to the "traditional" sized women's bows.


----------



## 4 Way Shooter (Apr 11, 2005)

My wife shoots a ProElite with the 3000 limbs. She rocks. I had to get one myself just to keep up with her. She used to shoot a Parker Challenger. Nice little bow but too small. She LOVES her HOYT. Not sure of the speed but it's plenty quick when she kicks my butt in 3-D's.


----------



## 3D-Stu (Apr 23, 2003)

MY wife shoots a Saphire (Sieratec without the tec bit) and at 44lb is getting 280fps. She's only 5 ft tall so her draw length isn't long.

She shoots Goldtip Entrada 600 at 5.7 grains per inch.

Hope this helps,

Stu.


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

I shoot a 2003 ultratec with xt2000 limbs. 24.5 draw, 44 lbs. and ACE 620 arrows with 120 grn tips. I get 225 fps with my set up. Using 100 grn points, I had 245 fps. It was fastest with 150 CXL's, but I don't recall the exact speed.


----------



## Guinevere (Aug 11, 2005)

I just bought a Hoyt RinTec Versa and I love it! It’s set 40# with my 23” draw. My husband (BandanaMan) says my arrows look like Pigmy arrows. But I can darn sure out shoot him and his Browning traditional recurved bow! :smile:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Love my Hoyts*

I have a Sierratec for my hunting and indoor 3D bow. For indoor spots and outdoor 3D I shoot a Vipertec. I live this more then my Sierratec. I am now going to buy an Ultratec for indoor spots and known yardage outdoor shoots. I just can't decide if I should wait until the 2006's come out or order it now. And I can't decide on what color. Decisions....Decisions


----------



## jras (Mar 2, 2005)

I shoot a Hoyt Ultramag 27" 36# xt 2000 limbs i love it. I just got it for christmas and after i got it i've been kickin butt. I'm only 15 (my dad is usually on this) and i think that the Ultramag is an awesome bow. but then again any hoyt is :teeth: hope everything goes well for your wife


----------



## sammyqbc (Aug 27, 2004)

*re: Women and Hoyt*

I shoot a fade red XT2000 Ultratec at indoor fita. If I am using it for 3D, and have the pounds up, I shoot it at 50lbs at a 29.5 inch draw (yes...a pretty long draw for a chick!!) and I chrony it at around 285fps. It is extremely smooth and easy to draw and shoot. However, I do not use it for outdoor 3D as my one complaint with the Ultratec is that it is quite heavy. I shoot a Bowtech Extreme VFT for outdoor 3D and get almost 300fps out of it and it weighs a lot less to carry around in the bush. The Sierratec is a whole lot lighter to carry and at that shorter draw, you will probably get the same speed out of it as the Ultratec.

Sam


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

*X-Tec*

My wife bought an X-Tec in the classifieds recently. 261/2 draw 44 lbs. Arrow Dynamics .395 Mag XLT 205 gr. shoots 285 thru our chrony. Not too shabby and very accurate. (high letoff cam.5)


----------



## hoyt2 (Aug 22, 2005)

I shoot a SierraTec with a 22 inch draw length and 50 lb. draw weight. ATA is 33 inches. The brace height is 6 1/2 inches. I am shooting 263 fps. I love my Hoyt. It makes judging yardage much easier!


----------



## Beeg (Oct 19, 2003)

About 3 years ago I purchased for my wife a Hoyt MT Sport. It is rated 40 -50 lbs. At the time the shop where we bought it set it up without a peep sight or string loop. She is now in the mood to learn to shoot it over the winter and we plan to add a string loop and peep. He sold us 1916 alumium arrows at 26 inches long. It is also a versa cam . We are also going with carbon arrows. What arrow weight and speed could we expect out of this setup? I shoot a Hoyt Ultratec and a Mathews Switchback at 65lbs and am not familiar with the light arrows and lower poundage. My main concern is what her kenetic energy will be. Just trying to learn more before buying any more gear or arrows . Thank you for any input.


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

I shoot a sierratec .

22 draw length, 40lbs, 600 goldtips weights in at 200grs, 250fps


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

And shorty shoots lights out with that bow too!!!! Awesome shooter! :thumbs_up


----------



## shorty (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks Ang

yea last weekend is when we cronied my bow. 
I am doing better now since I have new arrows for it


----------



## anglophile (Aug 29, 2005)

*Hoyt Rintec*

I was iven a Hoyt Rintec for Christmas from my boyfriend. My first bow. I have a 25" draw and I'm pulling 40 pounds. He thinks my speed is 220s or 230s as we have never checked. He runs an archery shop so he wouldn't have bought me something that wasn't good. I love my bow. I've even scoped my first arrow a week after I had it.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

Sierra Tech shooters-
What do you think of the short brace height? Does it cause problems for you?
What I mean is- Is the bow forgiving or real critical?


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

ryanpalomba said:


> Sierra Tech shooters-
> What do you think of the short brace height? Does it cause problems for you?
> What I mean is- Is the bow forgiving or real critical?


I have noticed that my form has become more critical for accuracy. I was considered a decent shooter with good form before switching to the sierratec. Not excellent form, but good.(I occasionally slip up) Someone with fair form probably would have more issues. There is the trade off of speed though.


----------



## kunkinator (Jul 4, 2005)

I wouldn'twaste my time with a Hoyt, buy her a Mathews Mustang :thumbs_up


----------



## dea dell'arco (Feb 28, 2005)

kunkinator said:


> I wouldn'twaste my time with a Hoyt, buy her a Mathews Mustang :thumbs_up


hush.....
Hoyt is the way to go.


----------



## Deedle Bug (Feb 25, 2005)

*Love My Hoyt!*

[I shoot an Ultra Sport for hunting and an Ultratec for 3d. With a 26 ½” draw and pulling 42 lbs, I am currently getting 264fps. I love it and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

I like the specs of the Ultra Sport. But I don't really know anything about the zr100 limbs. And it doesn't come in Fusion, And that is the color she wants.




Deedle Bug said:


> [I shoot an Ultra Sport for hunting and an Ultratec for 3d. With a 26 ½” draw and pulling 42 lbs, I am currently getting 264fps. I love it and would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

*Ryan...*

the only thing we are thinking about adding to shorty's sierratec is a STS just so the string doesn't slap her arm sometimes. she does it every once in awhile but when it happens its a good one,lol.

shooting 6 5/8" BH under say 27"dl is a great way for short dl archers to get away with murder. it is about the same geometry as a 29" dl with say 7 to 8 inch BH with a ATA of 38".


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

JMHO.

I think some of these claims of 280+ fps with draw lengths of less than 28 inchs with draw weights of 40 to 45 pounds.....I think maybe the chronys should be checked for calibration.


----------



## ryanpalomba (Aug 18, 2004)

I have wondered the same thing. At least all I am trying to achieve is 260 for my wife. I think that is reachable.




kidnutso said:


> JMHO.
> 
> I think some of these claims of 280+ fps with draw lengths of less than 28 inchs with draw weights of 40 to 45 pounds.....I think maybe the chronys should be checked for calibration.


----------



## Anna Maria (Nov 19, 2004)

I love my Ultratec! I have a 25 1/2 draw and shoot 40 lbs for competition and couldn't ask for a more accurate setup. For hunting though, I shoot what was once known as the Viper. It is a shorter bow so it shoots faster. The setup all depends on what she will be shooting. Either way, I definitely recommend the Ultratec. I will be getting another this year!


----------

